# OMG my eggs are cheeping!!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I had NO IDEA they did this! I just got home, checked the temp on the incubator, and I heard this really clear distinct and LOUD "cheep!". I thought it was a bird outside and then it went "CHEEP!" again! I panicked and looked inside there, and twisting my head around in all the corners to make sure one hadnt hatched early, but nope. Then I googled and discovered that when they are close to hatching, the eggs will cheep. 

That is sooooooooooooo cool!!!!!!! 

So I guess it means my temperature fluctuations havent killed all of them, I must have at least 1 live ducky in there - now I just really hope they hatch!

The buggers wont cheep again now I want them to, LOL.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh that's so cute! Hatching all duckies or some chickens too? I would love some ducks one day


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

just duckies, I dont have any chickens.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Send one this way


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## funnyfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

I have about 35 chicken eggs in my incubator right now...and I love it when you can hear them chirping in the shell!! I have my first pip this morning.....right on schedule!!! I am excited...hatching some gold & silver laced wyandottes from a breeder nearby. Also have some of my own flocks eggs in there!

I can never seem to find any fertile duck eggs around here...we have had ducks before and I miss them....we have a perfectly good 2 1/2 acre lake in our backyard that really needs some duckies!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

DUCKLING!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat! I hope more hatch out for you.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Aww to cute. What type of ducks are you hatching out? Mine are pekins and if i can ever get an incubator I'd love to hatch them.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

They are peking ducks 

The little guy is mainly sleeping, occasionally flails about and is very uncoordinated but moving around the incubator. Bit worried as he is bashing into the other eggs sometimes. 

I know I'm not supposed to take him out (ie. open the incubator) till the others hatch, but at what point would you take him out anyway? 12 hrs? 24 hrs?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I know chickens can go for a couple days without food, I'm assuming ducklings are the same. I just watched this little guy eat some of the goop that was left in his egg shell??


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

That is so cute! Hope you have more. I would love to have ducks but we have a pond and an *alligator*:shocked: in the pasture and I'm sure it would wind up in there. We do enjoy the wild ducks that come to the pond, though. At least I'm not raising gator food then.


----------



## funnyfarm (Mar 22, 2013)

I have started taking my chicks out and placing them in the brooder when they are "right" out of the egg.....we were noticing that the flopping & flailing around was comprimising the other eggs hatch rate. We keep our brooder at 100 degrees with anywhere from 55% to 70% humidity and this has worked great thus far. We get higher hatch rates in incubator, and the chicks in the brooder dry & fluff quicker. Have not had any problems with humidity level falling in incubator from opening so much either...but, if several chicks are near the same point of hatch, we will wait & do a group.

I know all people are different....this works for us. Good luck....its a cutie!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

he is a lot more coordinated now, walks around a bit then settles for a snooze. no action.from any of the others yet but some have tiny little holes in the shell so fingers.crossed they will start to hatch soon. 

ive decided.to.leave the little guy in here for.now sinc he has settled down but mainly because i dont have a bulb for my brooder yet. was intending to get it tomorrow but this guy is early. i'll be able to get it first thing inthe morning and i reckon i'll pull him out at that point if the others still arent doing.much. it will be under 12 hrs so i think he should be ok. its almost.midnight now so im going to stop veing an anxious.worrying new mum and have a shower and go to bed.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got chicken eggs doing the same thing right now. I think is at least 3 of the 9 peeping... 1 I can see is pipping!


----------

